# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  :.*.: يـــــومـــك سعيـــد Ahmad zo3bi :.*.:

## آلجوري

في داخل الأصداف يوجد اللؤلؤ ... وبداخله وجدنا أجمل القيم  
Ahmad zo3bi  
كـــــــل عام وأنت من الله أقرب ... يومك سعيــــــــد 




 




 



لو طلعت عيونك وانت بدور ما راح تلاقي ولا حبة جلاكسي ... مو مشان شي بس لانك مره حكتلي انك ما بتحبه  :Db465236ff:  
 
وأخيرا الكيكه  :Smile: ... كل عام وانت بخير أحمد وينعاد عليك بكل صحه وسلامه  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد 
وعقبال 100 سنة يا رب
وان شاء الله العيد الجاي يجي وانت محقق كل امانيك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
ينعاد عليك بالصحه وعقبال ال100 سنه...
يارب يعجبك الحلو... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## المتميزة

بالعربي 
عيد ميلاد سعيد أحمد

بالانجليزي
Happy Birthday

بالفرنساوي
Joyeux anniversaire

بالالماني
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

بالايطالي
Buon compleanno

بالاسباني
Feliz cumplea&ntilde;os

التركي
Doğum Günün Kutlu Olsun

بالكرواتي
Sretan rođendan

بالبولندي
Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin

باليوناني
Χρόνια πολλά

بالهندي
जन्मदिन मुबारक हो

بالياباني
誕生日おめでとう

وأخيرا بالصيعيدي

كل سنة وانت طيب يا حمادة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[كلك غلبه صحيتني بنص اليل اعمل كيكه ومشان ما توجع معدتك اكلتها انا بس هاي صورتها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير وان شاء الله تكون انطلاقه جديده وتحقق كل احلامك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بخير

بس جوري بدنا حلويات حقيقية مو صور  :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

----------


## عُبادة

> كلك غلبه صحيتني بنص اليل اعمل كيكه ومشان ما توجع معدتك اكلتها انا بس هاي صورتها



أكلتي الكيكة قلنا مش مشكلة انتي عامليتها :Bl (14): 

اما توكلي عليه سنة هيك كثير :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

عمره  :Bl (14): 21

----------


## غسان

__


__


_كل عام وانت بخير ابوحميد .. ينعاد عليك بالصحه والعافيه ان شاء الله .._ 

_وعقبال ال 121 ..._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أكلتي الكيكة قلنا مش مشكلة انتي عامليتها
> 
> اما توكلي عليه سنة هيك كثير
> 
> عمره 21



 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
زبطتتها ولا بفوتك اشي

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

لا تخاف لست المعني
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

وعقبال مئة سنة

----------


## آلجوري

> كل عام وانت بخير
> 
> بس جوري بدنا حلويات حقيقية مو صور


الحلويات الحقيقيه بتجي ع كليتنا بتخلي الزعبي يعزمك ...  أنا ما خصني  :Db465236ff: 

أحمد مريش معو فلوس  :Db465236ff:  أما أنا  :Cry2:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 















عيد ميلاد سعيد 
ويا رب حياتك كلها أعياد وأفراح

[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## fares

الف مبروك وعيدك سعيد وان شاء الله عقبال المئة يا مهندس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بخير أحمد .. ينعاد عليك بالصحة و العافية 

وان شاء الله ايامك الجاية بتكون احلا و احلا 
[/align]

----------


## fares

والله اكبرنا

----------


## fares

والله اكبرنا يا احمد :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> في داخل الأصداف يوجد اللؤلؤ ... وبداخله وجدنا أجمل القيم  
> Ahmad zo3bi  
> كـــــــل عام وأنت من الله أقرب ... يومك سعيــــــــد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


 
وانتي بألف خير ايات وشكرا كتير لمبادرتك الحلوة(خجلتيني :Db465236ff: ) ....تمنيت مبارح نفس امنيتك بيوم ميلادك :Smile: 

انا حكيتلك ما بحب الجالاكسي بس بحب الباونتي ومش شايف ولا حبة باونتي :Db465236ff:  ... لسه عندي كيس جالاكسي مسكر وما فتحتو رح اعطيكي اياه هدية مقابل كيس باونتي من عندك :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> وانتي بألف خير ايات وشكرا كتير لمبادرتك الحلوة(خجلتيني) ....تمنيت مبارح نفس امنيتك بيوم ميلادك
> 
> انا حكيتلك ما بحب الجالاكسي بس بحب الباونتي ومش شايف ولا حبة باونتي ... لسه عندي كيس جالاكسي مسكر وما فتحتو رح اعطيكي اياه هدية مقابل كيس باونتي من عندك


لأن ماما بتحب الباونتي  :Db465236ff: 
الي ضايل ماحد بحبه عنا  :Db465236ff: 
مقايضه يعني ... ماشي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد [/align][align=center]
> وعقبال 100 سنة يا رب
> وان شاء الله العيد الجاي يجي وانت محقق كل امانيك [/align]


 



> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> ينعاد عليك بالصحه وعقبال ال100 سنه...
> يارب يعجبك الحلو...





> 


 

وانتوا بألف خير جميعا ... 

ان شاء الله سوسن تكون احسن من اللي قبلها بالنسبة الي 

ويسلمو مجد عالحلو اكيد عجبني ولو

وكيكة دموع كمان حلوة :Smile: شكرا كتير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لأن ماما بتحب الباونتي 
> الي ضايل ماحد بحبه عنا 
> 
> مقايضه يعني ... ماشي


 لا لا هاي مش مقايضة هاي هدية بس انا بعرفك صاحبة ذوق رفيع يعني ما رح تكون اديكي فاضية :Db465236ff: ...اصلا امك بتفهم وستني شوي لسه ما حكينا بموضوع اسم جنى جاي وقتو  :Db465236ff: ...بس بدي كيس باونتي ووعد الحر دين :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> لا لا هاي مش مقايضة هاي هدية بس انا بعرفك صاحبة ذوق رفيع يعني ما رح تكون اديكي فاضية...اصلا امك بتفهم وستني شوي لسه ما حكينا بموضوع اسم جنى جاي وقتو ...بس بدي كيس باونتي ووعد الحر دين


 
ما وعدت حد أنــــــا  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
مين جنى ...  مو متذكر ه   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بالعربي 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد أحمد
> 
> بالانجليزي
> Happy Birthday
> 
> بالفرنساوي
> Joyeux anniversaire
> 
> ...


 
وانتي بألف خير يا رب .... شكرا كتير متميزة عالتهنئة الحلوة والرسالة الاحلى عنجد حلوين :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ما وعدت حد أنــــــا   
> مين جنى ... مو متذكر ه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  انتي حكيتي ماشي وانا بعتبرها وعد :Db465236ff: 

وبلا ما تستهبلي لأنك عارفة مين جنى :Db465236ff:  ...جنى اللي احلى من ..... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كل عم وانت بخير وعقبال 1786  سنه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [كلك غلبه صحيتني بنص اليل اعمل كيكه ومشان ما توجع معدتك اكلتها انا بس هاي صورتها





> كل عام وانت بألف خير وان شاء الله تكون انطلاقه جديده وتحقق كل احلامك





> كل عام وانت بخير
> 
> بس جوري بدنا حلويات حقيقية مو صور


وانتوا بألف خير عمار وعبد الله شكرا الكم

بس الحمدلله انو عبادة عامل اقتباس لل20 سنة  :SnipeR (30):  لحتى اشوفها بعيني :SnipeR (30):  

لأ وعملتي الكيكة واكلتيها وبتمني علي كمان :Db465236ff:  ... بس المعاملة مع رب العالمين وانتي بألف خير  مها :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


 




> __
> 
> 
> 
> __ 
> 
> _كل عام وانت بخير ابوحميد .. ينعاد عليك بالصحه والعافيه ان شاء الله .._  
> _وعقبال ال 121 ..._


عبادة وغسان ومهدي اول ثلاث بعيدوني بهاليوم ... بس فزنا عليكم بالاخير عبادة وبجدارة ...فال منيح ابلش بسنتي الجديدة بلعب شدة لنص الليل وفوز كمان  :Db465236ff: ...وانتوا بألف خير :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وانتوا بخير يا جماعة كلكم والله ما قصرتو وان شاء الله ربي يحققلي ويحققلكم  كل اللي اتمنيتولي اياه

الصقر الذهبي  وزهرة المطر وعبدالله الشرفا ومحمد قسايمة وعاشق الحصن وفارس شكرا كتير الكم :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> انتي حكيتي ماشي وانا بعتبرها وعد
> 
> وبلا ما تستهبلي لأنك عارفة مين جنى ...جنى اللي احلى من .....


خلاص اعرفتها جنى اسكت  :Eh S(2): 

خلاص ماشي ... بس انت جيب الجلاكسي بالأول  و بعدها بصير خير ... إذا لقيتني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> خلاص اعرفتها جنى اسكت  
> 
> خلاص ماشي ... بس انت جيب الجلاكسي بالأول و بعدها بصير خير ... إذا لقيتني


ههه عأساس انو رح اعطيكي الجالاكسي بدون الباونتي :Db465236ff:  ... سلم تستلم :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


 
وانتي بألف خير ميرفا :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> ههه عأساس انو رح اعطيكي الجالاكسي بدون الباونتي ... سلم تستلم


ارجعنا للمقايضه ... وبعدين ياخي بلا سلم تستلم مشااانك ... بتصير مبينه بعدين ان المسأله غصب ومفروضه علي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## fares

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

